# X.org Configured & XFree86 Configured options



## sysman (May 25, 2010)

Hi. What are the main differences between <Identifier "X.org Configured"> and <Identifier "XFree86 Configured"> in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?  I noticed that second one option has been set automatically in xorg.conf on latest pcbsd installation made on my laptop. What is the best to use?

SYS


----------



## graudeejs (May 25, 2010)

For pcbsd related stuff read this:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------



## sysman (May 25, 2010)

Actually I dont want any "pcbsd related stuff" explanation, I want just know what I asked before. Question is freebsd specific only. Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (May 25, 2010)

sysman said:
			
		

> Hi. What are the main differences between <Identifier "X.org Configured"> and <Identifier "XFree86 Configured"> in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?  I noticed that second one option has been set automatically in xorg.conf on latest pcbsd installation made on my laptop. What is the best to use?



They're just names.  The first comes from an xorg.conf autogenerated by xorg, the second probably generated on the older XFree86.  The ServerLayout Identifier won't make any difference in how it works.  The rest of the config file is more important.


----------

